# Paint peeling inside the Bullet Smoker



## island boy (Jul 8, 2008)

I have found that paint is peeling 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 on the inside of my Charbroil H2O (modified to gas) bullet smoker (Clone of the ECB).
What is causing this? how can I treat it and how do I prevent it from happening again.
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## richtee (Jul 8, 2008)

Don't sweat it. Scrape it off, spray affected area with Pam or rub with oil, and smoke on. It'll get covered and seasoned quickly.


----------



## packplantpath (Jul 8, 2008)

Is there really paint in there?  I thought I remembered it being bare metal when I got my ECB, but it's so coated with years of grime I can't tell anymore.

It seems like it is more likely to be just carbon buildup that is flaking.  I get that on my gasser, and just knock it off by hand.


----------



## emtee (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm with Rich- scrape it down, oil it up, and rock on!


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 8, 2008)

What Richtee said.


----------



## island boy (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for the advice all. Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ve wire brushed & sanded it will be oiling and seasoning later today.


----------



## smokeywray (Jul 10, 2008)

I think its just carbon build up. Don't forget to clean your smoker occasionally, at least once after a dozen uses or so. My grill has CRAZY carbon build up... I've only used the ECB three times.


----------



## jocosa (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't recall my old ECB having paint on the inside either...  but we were just crazy college kids, and we used it for a grill (oh the burgers and chicken we did on that thing!).  I brought it from home, where it had been in storage for years - my dad bought it back when I was in high school.  

But I did wipe out the inside with PAM quite often...  that was (crap!) 14 years ago when we were doing all of that.  

That ECB moved from Starkville MS to Montgomery AL with me... about 5 years ago I gave it to a co-worker, who promptly replaced the grates and got it back into the smokin' biz.  That ECB has had a long and varied, but productive life.


----------



## carnuba (Jul 10, 2008)

i was going to ask this very thing...

i geuss i don't need to now


----------

